# Atlas Refining 1oz gold bullion



## elfixx (Mar 30, 2011)

There it is, the first ever minted gold bullion my compagny produced.


----------



## EDI Refining (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice, great work


----------



## stihl88 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh well done, that's fantastic. You must be a proud father right now :mrgreen: 

Is the serial number 000000001 :?:


----------



## elfixx (Mar 30, 2011)

It is in fact number 0000001


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 30, 2011)

Excellent work.

Care to share any details of the minting process you used to get such beautiful bars?

Steve


----------



## elfixx (Mar 30, 2011)

I've used prety much the same process as any mint. Poured the gold into a bar, rolled to the desired thickness, punched out blank and embossed between 2 dies using about 55ton of force. Blanking and embossing dies are cheap dies from a compagny based in India.


----------



## loserx69 (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats on your companies first!!


----------



## shyknee (Mar 30, 2011)

beauty :!: :!: very nice :!:


----------



## kadriver (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice - very professional looking.

What type of press did you use?

I thought about getting a 26 ton log splitter and experimenting with making a press out of that. 

Do you think 26 tons would be sufficient?


----------



## elfixx (Apr 2, 2011)

26 ton would probably be enough to produce someting like a 1.5cm by 2.5cm bar.
Mine are 2.5cm by 4cm and i'm using about 55ton of force using a air/hydraulic press and it's barely enough to get a decent embossing.


----------

